# Lanesight System, would you adopt it? Why or why not?



## mig9 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi guys,

This is due to release in winter, would you be willing to use it? The main issue I see with this is that I ride in SF and cars are ALWAYS close to me and this would probably cause it to freak out none stop.

https://www.facebook.com/lanesight


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a mirror.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> I have a mirror.


This is like the $300 Garmin rearview radar....except it distracts you even more and turns you into another dangerous cellphone zombie on wheels

Oh, and a mirror costs $10 off Amazon Prime.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

don't need. don't want.


----------

